# Found Pigeon AU 2011 FSI 1737 - Leesburg, FL



## JBraga78 (Aug 27, 2011)

I found a white and gray pigeon today that was hanging around our car dealership. Several employees tried to catch him and he kept flying away but a few short minutes later he'd come right back. I finally got involved and was able to earn his trust and catch him without too much effort. He's a beautiful bird and has a red band reading:
*AU 2011 FSI 1737*

He's not scared of people and when I got him home he went right to drinking some fresh water and eating some pellets and seeds that I have for my parrots. He appears to be OK and I know he can fly at least short distances. He's very powerful with his wings and very quick and nimble once he's in the air. 
I want to find his owner and give him back! Please help me!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

FSI---Flordia suncoast pigeon club---Spring Hill
Call 
Steve Wanger
352-684-9238


----------



## JBraga78 (Aug 27, 2011)

I've contacted several members of this group and left voicemails and messages with their President and other officers over the last 4 days.

I have yet to receive any return calls or information leading me to the owner of this pigeon. On my first impression, these people are very irresponsible and obviously don't care much for their animals. 

I wonder if I should start to make some noise with some animal welfare groups and create a little bad press for this group and their sport? I love my animals and if one went missing, I'd do everything I could to get back!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

JBraga78 said:


> I've contacted several members of this group and left voicemails and messages with their President and other officers over the last 4 days.
> 
> I have yet to receive any return calls or information leading me to the owner of this pigeon. On my first impression, these people are very irresponsible and obviously don't care much for their animals.
> 
> I wonder if I should start to make some noise with some animal welfare groups and create a little bad press for this group and their sport? I love my animals and if one went missing, I'd do everything I could to get back!


I would not condemn a sport for one bad owner., in this case.. give it as week and if no go... the bird is yours.. you said he came to you.. sounds like he picked you. allot of flyers do and want their birds back and get them back, but some don't care..it is a shame..esp for the sport of racing... they really do need to work on that with their members IMO


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

if you can't find a home i will take it i live in OCALA..


----------



## JBraga78 (Aug 27, 2011)

AMAZING!!! Within 30 minutes of posting my reply I had a phone call from the President of FSI letting me know that Steve Wagner is the owner of this pigeon. I've already left Steve several messages on his voicemail over the last 4 days. Now the President of FSI is trying to track him down to be sure he's not on vacation or out of town for some other reason.

Thanks for all your help!!!

If Steve turns down his right to this pigeon, I will have to place him with another home. I already have 5 parrots, 2 pythons, a gecko, and an Australian Shepherd. I'll let you know if he needs a new home!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

JBraga78 said:


> AMAZING!!! Within 30 minutes of posting my reply I had a phone call from the President of FSI letting me know that Steve Wagner is the owner of this pigeon. I've already left Steve several messages on his voicemail over the last 4 days. Now the President of FSI is trying to track him down to be sure he's not on vacation or out of town for some other reason.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!!
> 
> *If Steve turns down his right to this pigeon, I will have to place him with another home. I already have 5 parrots, 2 pythons, a gecko, and an Australian Shepherd. I'll let you know if he needs a new home!*




yes please let me know i would be glad to take him / her in i LOVE pied birds..keep us ( me ) posted..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

did you find this guy / girls owner?


----------

